# Advice on shopping Trendy fashion prescription eyeglasses in UAE



## TechnoSteve (Dec 15, 2014)

Advice on shopping Trendy fashion prescription eyeglasses in UAE

Hi
Greetings I am new in UAE and I live in Ajman for the past few months , my prescription eye glass is getting Old and I want to buy a new one
I am looking to buy a trendy fashionable eyeglass with antiglare I have a limited budget I tried visiting some opticals in Ajman and Dubai but their frames look very normal I wish to have something flashy on an affordable price

Could any one help me in recommending me where can I find a good optical showroom with good collection of Fashionable and Trendy frames which I can buy under my budget
Many thanks in advance 


Thanks and regards
Steve


----------



## VWCefiro (Jan 27, 2013)

I suggest going to a website called firmoo

I got my glasses there plus many add ons for a great price. As of right now they have a buy one and get one free. 

I tried the shops downstairs from me ether not much is offered for my prescription or the frames are expensive. 

The lens and frames are made in China and ship to you via FedEx so it's pretty fast and doesn't cost much. 

Hope this helps

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## TechnoSteve (Dec 15, 2014)

Thanks VWCefiro i will try the same


----------

